# PS3 Review By naveen_reloaded



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi all..

This is my second review .. after my review on Sony Ericsson K850i


If you want to appreciate my review .. Please give your Star Rating for this thread .. which you can find it under " Rate this thread " Above.. Thanks


And if u are interested in discussing more with other PS3 users..    USE THIS THREAD 

I Got 40 GB version .. so i will stick with this version alone .. but will also point out the pros/cons of other version too..if any

ok Can we get started... ??

*gamer.blorge.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/09/playstation-3-game-console2.jpg


Here is the full spec of the monster !!

CPU 
*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/thumb/d/da/Cell_Broadband_Engine_Processor.jpg/436px-Cell_Broadband_Engine_Processor.jpg
Cell Processor 
PowerPC-base Core @3.2GHz 
1 VMX vector unit per core 
512KB L2 cache 
7 x SPE @3.2GHz 
7 x 128b 128 SIMD GPRs 
7 x 256KB SRAM for SPE 
* 1 of 8 SPEs reserved for redundancy 
total floating point performance: 218 GFLOPS 


GPU 
RSX @550MHz 
1.8 TFLOPS floating point performance 
Full HD (up to 1080p) x 2 channels 
Multi-way programmable parallel floating point shader pipelines 

Sound 
Dolby 5.1ch, DTS, LPCM, etc. (Cell- base processing) 
Memory 
256MB XDR Main RAM @3.2GHz 256MB GDDR3 VRAM @700MHz 

System Bandwidth 
Main RAM 25.6GB/s 
VRAM 22.4GB/s 
RSX 20GB/s (write) + 15GB/s (read) 
SB< 2.5GB/s (write) + 2.5GB/s (read) 

System Floating Point Performance 
2 TFLOPS 

Storage 
Detachable 2.5" HDD slot x 1 

I/O 
USB Front x 2 (USB2.0) 


Communication 
Ethernet (10BASE-T, 100BASE-TX, 1000BASE-T) x 3 (input x 1 + output x 2) 
Wi-Fi IEEE 802.11 b/g 
Bluetooth 2.0 (EDR) 

Controller 
Bluetooth (up to 7) 
USB 2.0 (wired) 
Wi-Fi (PSP) 
Network (over IP) 

AV Output 
Screen size: 480i, 480p, 720p, 1080i, 1080p 
HDMI: HDMI out x 2 
Analog: AV MULTI OUT x 1 
Digital audio: DIGITAL OUT (OPTICAL) x 1 

Disc Media 
CD: PlayStation CD-ROM, PlayStation 2 CD-ROM, CD-DA, CD-DA (ROM), CD-R, CD-RW, SACD, SACD Hybrid (CD layer), SACD HD, DualDisc, DualDisc (audio side), DualDisc (DVD side) 
DVD: PlayStation 2 DVD-ROM, PlayStation 3 DVD-ROM, DVD-Video, DVD-ROM, DVD-R, DVD-RW, DVD+R, DVD+RW 
Blu-ray Disc: PlayStation 3 BD-ROM, BD-Video, BD-ROM, BD-R, BD-RE


the main difference in the different version are in 

HD : as the version suggest....
USB PORT : 40 GB version comes with front 2 usb port
                60 GB version comes with 4 , 2 in Front and 2 in Rear
                80 GB ditto of 60 GB
PS2 compatibility : 40 GB doesn't support ps2 games while other version supports them thru emulation ( emotion engine)
FLASH CARD READER : 60 and 80 supports ... 40 doesn't..
SACD : not many will be knowing this .. anyway 40 gb doesn't support...


Here is why 40 GB is fine for many...Indians : ( this is my personal view)

1.) USB port doesn't matter as u can add USB hub and connect ur peripherals in them..
2.) Hard Disk doesn't matter  since its totally legal to swap ur 40 gb with 120 GB or more ...( laptop hard disk with 5400 rpm ) and more over i still haven't used much of the hard disk..
3.)Flash Card Reader : well as i said .. connect a card reader thru usb .. ( the local one which cost around 500-700 ) and well u have a card reader..
4.)SACD : what is it ??? so doesn't matter to most
5.)Money : Ya you save aorund 5k = 2 PS3 games 
but if u want the best of the ps3 and want the ultimate.. then my advice is just wait for few more months as there has been plans to release a newer version of PS3 with better hardware and probably with GTR 5 prologue

so enough said....about hardware.. what about software??
well the latest firmware is 2.10 has the following features..



> Voice Changer
> 
> The Voice Changer feature has been added to voice / video chat.
> 
> ...


ok if u have the prev version.. just update it .. coz with DIVX playback.. u have a wide range of video format playback.. which is very nice..and u will be able to play almost all DOWNLOADED  videos..

the Actual software is called the XMB(XrossMediaBar)
*www.pspsps.tv/PS3_XMB2.jpg


this is how it looks with icons placed vertical and horizontal and navigation thru them is fun and easy..
and this i some what i found on the net.. regarding XMB..



> *XMB color schemes*
> 
> The XMB's default background color changes depending on the current month of the year, and it changes brightness depending on the time of day. A major color change occurs on the 15th and 25th of each month, the color gradually changes between those dates, but the major change is during the three days before those dates in each month. However, a later firmware revision (1.90; released July 23, 2007) allows users change the background of the XMB to display any photograph saved on the console's hard drive.


this is really nice .. but there are also themes , very cool looking themes to fit...

*DESIGN :* 
Well it cant get any better...
the black silky, shiny outer surface with curved outer part.. puts this console on shelves as a showpiece.. a costly jewel...
and the silver lining is absolutely awesome...



*SIXASIS:*

*www.gamepro.com/sony/ps3/games/news/images/164528-1-1.jpg


The best Joystick ever...
with well placed buttons and absolutely weight less and it does perfectly fits in ur habd.. and great for playing for hours..
but as for me .. my hands get sweaty... and the SIXASIS tends to loose friction or grip.. but a soft cloth clean will put the controller back under my grip... 
for starters like me .. the wireless feature took me my surprise.. coz it made gaming more easy and comfortable.. now i can sit / lie down/ and play the game... without worrying about the wires..that's a great plus for hardcore gamers... Sony claims that you can add up to 7 ( ya , did u get the no correct .. its S-E-V-E-N) SIXASIS .. thru Bluetooth and claims to have a range of 20 meter... but in normal case.. it will provide a good coverage for a single room..without any obstruction with walls .. between ps3 and sixasis...

PS3 controller has got a rechargeable battery and the battery life once charged comes for nearly 4-5 hours of play.. i.e. by using SIXASIS thru Bluetooth...
 i think this number is great since u don't have to be connected to ps3 all time.. abd the wire provided is also stable and thick..and at this point i just want to tell a small incident which happened to me//
i had my ps3 in vertical position and very edge of my table.. and when i started playing ( with sixasis connected to ps3 thru wire) i subconsciously pulled the sixasis away from ps3 and to my surprise the sixasis came separate or say the wire with usb connection slided out smooth, which would have probably been a disaster with the wire pulling own my whole ps3 to the ground..NICE ENGINEERING THERE... SONY !!! HATS OFF !!!

ok lets come to the accelometer feature...( which i had it in k850 too )
this version of accelometer is far more better than what i have in k850...
the sensitivity is top notch, and accurate, precise.. simply awesome...

but one downside is there is no option ( or i didn't find ) to control how much the accelometer should ne sensitive or something like that... little downside .. but not that much a BIG problem..



ok lets rightly start with the Media Centre function


*Media Function : *

Well at present PS3 is capable of playing major formats.. 
the following are the formats supported
The following types of videos can be played: 

::: Video Format :::

- MPEG-4 SP (AAC LC) 
- H.264/MPEG-4 AVC Main Profile (AAC LC) 
MP4 file format 
- H.264/MPEG-4 AVC High Profile (AAC LC) 
MPEG-1 (MPEG Audio Layer 2) 
MPEG-2 PS (MPEG2 Audio Layer 2, AAC LC, AC3(Dolby Digital), LPCM) 
MPEG-2 TS (MPEG2 Audio Layer 2) 
AVI 
- Motion JPEG (Linear PCM) 
- Motion JPEG (μ-Law) 
AVCHD (.m2ts / .mts) 
DivX 
WMV 
- VC-1(WMA Standard V2) 

::: Music Format ::: 

ATRAC 
MP3 
MP4(MPEG-4 AAC) 
WAVE (.wav) 
WMA 

::: Picture Format :::

JPEG 
TIFF 
BMP 
GIF 
PNG

Here is a small tip:
If u insert the thumb drive and your Ps3 doesn't show any files..don't panic.. just press the triangle and select " SHOW ALL " .. to show all the files regardless of folder name..
this has been a common fact that SE phones read respective files in respective folder ( except k850) such as jpeg in "PICTURE" folder and MP3 in "MUSIC" folder .. etc.. and that's how PS3 works too ... so this tip will help u when your files are out of order with the required folder name..


So well said about the formats.. here why PS3 is incredible to replace us HOME THEATRE :

1.) it supports up to 1080p ( simply awesome) , that's really awesome considering present day costly DVD players.. and also needless to say BLURAY PLAYERS

2.)extensive control over the media files... ( copy to internal ps3 hard disk if u want.. delete them, move them .. change video screen size , audio options, etc etc..)

3.) optical output .. and also HDMI output and support for 5.1

4.)and support for BLU RAY ( the future format ...)

5.) and also support to profile 2.0 ( blu ray) which makes VERY VERY FUTURE PRROF...

6.)Superior quality and output of A/V makes this one the BEST REPLACEMENT of all those players ( DVD/bluray) out there ..
remember: today's BD player are still not 2.0 profile supportive.. meaning .. it cant be even upgraded thru a update like in ps3.. since profile 2.0 requires a local HD of 20 GB and network compatible.. which leaves many players in dark..

so as far as video playback is concerned.. let me tell u i have never experienced like this simply coz .. it was a tremendous move from DVD player to something high definition like ps3... for me .. PS3 playback is top notch..
u simply cant expect anything better...
it gives u option like 
1.)screen size : normal , actual size , zoom 
2.)audio volume control + boost
3.)some other option like : dynamic control, reduction of noise level , pixel level reduction ... etc.. (forgot other names...)
4.)selection of audio channels
5.)display of details like bit rate, channels, time lapsed , format , subtitle option etc.. 
6.)time search is also there with chapter search too..
its just a few features away from PC version of movie viewing...
on the whole .. it simply is superb..!!! enough to replace all the players out there...


Gaming :

Needless to say we all know what a cell proccy is capable of ..
and given a MONSTER proccy .. the games are simply fluid smooth... no glitch whts so ever...

but there is a small disappointment.. ie the memory... as i have mentioned before.. it supports 256MB GDDR3 , which many consider to be not enough .. but many developers say that since 1080p is he max video out and max video input supported by most LCD out there ... they feel this wont be a problem.. and say that it would be more than enough... !!! ( this is actually from Crysis Developers )

with the best the controller .. and best hardware ..  all u get is BEST GAMING CONSOLE... !!! end of topic...

p.s i have got burnout paradise (720p support) .. and so far i haven't had any issue and graphics are simply spectacular ( when i was playing games in PC with 800x600 or to max of 1024x768 ) and also since there isn't many games with me ... i cant explain more about the performance.. but as for now .. its cheese smooth or oil smooth .. or baby smooth .. whatever smooth u want   

so this far ... i think i have covered most stuff.. if not please do comment here..

hope u like this small review...

any questions please do ask me..

[will post my setup soon...]


----------



## Faun (Mar 2, 2008)

\m/


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 2, 2008)

great !


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 2, 2008)

good review dude!


----------



## kumarmohit (Mar 2, 2008)

What does this term dual shock controller and six axis controller means?


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 2, 2008)

dual shock means that controller vibrates in response to in game activities.just like force feedback in pc joysticks.sixaxis is PS3's new controller which can sense both rotational and translational acceleration changes (something like the new sony ericsson's shake feature) giving 6 degrees of freedom


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 2, 2008)

thnks guys ..
my special thnksto nish_higher for promting me to do a review..
thnks dude..

will post the secoond part soon...


----------



## vaibhavtek (Mar 2, 2008)

nice review naveen.
Keep them coming.
Waiting for ur second part.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Mar 2, 2008)

oh , and don't forget to include pics of your setup too .


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 2, 2008)

Nice


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 2, 2008)

posted my part 2..

and thats end my review.. any questions please askk..

( sorry went to see match....  )


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 2, 2008)

*img116.imageshack.us/img116/8248/dsc01717ts3.jpg

sorry .. bed was i nthe way.. so this is the best shot.. will post video and pics ..soon..

am on gprs and taking hell of a lot time...


----------



## shashank_re (Mar 2, 2008)

thx for the review dude.Can it replace a HTPC? Did you face any problems in playing any videos?And does it upscale DVD? If yes,hows the quality.

Finally is that 40" Full HD TV?


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 2, 2008)

1.)vey much...
2.)no problem so far.. except it doesnt support divx encoded with version one .. and some other .. but major ones are supported..
quality is top notch as i mentioned in my review.. 
i own a samsung 40" LCD (bordeuax) and quality is simply superb...
and i also happened to run ps3 on my old sony 29" normal tv.. and that too was  quite imprssive.. 

as a normal fact the more the bigger the screen.. the mor the quality degradation towards old formats like normal cable/non wide screen videos.. etc.. but the thing is there is a option in ps3 to put it in zoom to view some non wide screeen videos comfortable.. 

overall video playack is really nice.. 

and i want to make a point here..
i happened to download a video .. 1080p transformers sample video... and in pc.. iin got stuck/was slow ...and my pc config is as follows .. p4,8600gt XFX , 1.5 GB DDR ram, ... and with this config itself .. the video was slow and if i wanted to move the slider a bit .. it simply got stuckk.. i tried in all players>> VLC, classic MP, WM11... all the same...
but the best part is when i moved to thumbdrive and played it.. PS3 played the video file as if some its some kinda 3gp file... keep in mind the video i got (transformer sample 1080p) was 93MB...


----------



## shashank_re (Mar 2, 2008)

You mean it played those Full HD files well?Coz i sometimes have trouble playing 3gp files 
 BTW Does The PS3 has any seek/slider in the video player?
Can you please post the pics of PS3 while playing videos,pics and music..........


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 2, 2008)

this video shows how easily the ps3 displays the FULL HD video file as a thumbnail with the video running ....
clarity is ok .. coz i am on gprs and cant upload huge files... bear with me .. guys./..

*rapidshare.com/files/96456688/MOV01720.MP4.html

@ shashank_re : yes it plays full HD video smooth... thnks fto cell broadband proccy
it does have slider ... and FF is really smooth and fast..
for the pic... please wait...

just 1mb only ^^^ see it and post comments.. guys..


----------



## shashank_re (Mar 2, 2008)

FF????


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 2, 2008)

Fast Forward >>


----------



## Head Banger (Mar 2, 2008)

Good review there.How much time you took to write it.


----------



## Renny (Mar 2, 2008)

For how much did u get ur PS3 dude??


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 2, 2008)

@ Head banger..

i wrote it in two parts.. shifted them to office one note to correct my spelling mistake.. and took me nearly 2-2 1/2 hours.. and some website reference and links...but u guys reply .. makes those time spent as nothing...

@ rahul.. got it for 25k dude.. 40 gb


----------



## upendra_gp (Mar 3, 2008)

where did you get that 1080P transformers sample? tell me some sites that have ps3 compatible trailers if u know any. i got 300 1080p wmv hd trailer.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 3, 2008)

Torrent is your friend..
Pm me if you want to know more sites


----------



## m-jeri (Mar 3, 2008)

sorry for being late ..naveen great review....keep it up....


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 3, 2008)

thnks mate.....^^^^


and for others ..here is acreenshot of the video playback and variuos details...
*img222.imageshack.us/img222/1733/dsc01728ra2.jpg


----------



## shashank_re (Mar 3, 2008)

What speakers are you using?


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 3, 2008)

my 5.1 is currently not working / adapter problem.. but since the audio out put is optical or AV ... i ahd to find a suitable converter to use 5.1 effectively...
until then .. tv inbuilt only...


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Mar 3, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> my 5.1 is currently not working / adapter problem.. but since the audio out put is optical or AV ... i ahd to find a suitable converter to use 5.1 effectively...
> until then .. tv inbuilt only...


There's no Optical to RCA Converter available .

You'll have to use an a Decoder with an Optical Audio input and then connect it's output to your receiver(or amplifier's) input .

Creative has a Decoder available for approximately 100$ .

BTW: I used the same file to test 1080p Video Playback on my 360


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 3, 2008)

is it good.. creative decoder... are u taliking about AV reciever ??? 
if so.. which is the best ??/ and can u say more about it ???

thnks u for pointing out


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Mar 3, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> is it good.. creative decoder... are u taliking about AV reciever ???
> if so.. which is the best ??/ and can u say more about it ???
> 
> thnks u for pointing out


Well if your AV Receiver(for speakers or both) has an optical input port then connect optical out of your ps3 to optical input and enjoy 5.1 .

If you AV Reciever does not have Optical input port then you'll have to the Creative Decoder(coz it's the only one available in indian market) .

The creative decoder has optical input , so connect the optical out of your PS3 to Decoder optical input , then connect RCA out(6 wires) from decoder output to AV Receiver input .

BTW: Burnout Paradise for Xbox 360 costs 1999 

@naveen ,

mate did you get a Media Remote with your PS3 ? 

MS bundles a Media remote with the 360 Premium , much better to watch movies using a remote rather than the controller .


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 3, 2008)

thnks for that info..

i dont have any AV reciever .. plaaning to buy it .. say within 5 months...
how much good one cost.. which is asy future compatible if ther eis any... 

and also my 5.1 came with only three pins .. just as to connect to a pc... black,yellow,green... will that be compatible with AV reciever .. ???

burnout paradise for ps3 costed 2.5k...  .. hope the price reduce or some MOD Chip hits black market... i just cant spend 2.5 k for  each title.. next game most propable would be crysis ( if they release it , which they said they would) or else i would go for metal gear solid or some other action game..

no media remote came alogng.... sony is really a A$$hole when it comes to giving things away... only one sixasis and no HDMI cable and no other acesories and NO FREE GAME... 
any way they do sell bluetooth Bluray remote... ( dont know about the cost)


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Mar 3, 2008)

There's no need to buy an AV Receiver coz it seems ur 5.1 Speakers are powered ones(that means amplifier is integrated into them) .

Now all you have to do is get the Creative DDTS-100 Decoder n it will connect directly to your speakers(3 x 1.4" TRC Connector) or to your amplifier( 6 x RCA Connectors) .
My Receiver has an optical Input though so i just directly connect the optical cable to the Receiver .

About the Pricing , yeah PS3 games cost a hell lot more than even Xbox 360 games . N i think official price here in india is Rs 2799 compared to The Rs 1899 or 1299 For new Xbox 360 Releases  and Rs 999 for Xbox 360 Clasiics .


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 3, 2008)

Nice review there but you seemed to have skipped on a couple of things.

1. SACD does have some meaning. You can find more about it here.

2. SIXAXIS doesn't have rumble. If you need rumble, then you will require DualShock 3 (DS3) which you will have to buy separately. The picture you have posted is of DS3 though the standard SIXAXIS controller looks exactly the same.

3. The other versions of PS3 i.e. 60Gb and 80Gb support ORIGINAL PS2 games because they have the dedicated Emotion engine chip in it which was in the original PS2. I think software emulation for PS2 games were planned for PS3 40Gb version but I am not sure.

4. And finally, it's the cheapest Blu-Ray player out there. So if the audio-video junkies are looking for a good Blu-ray player, this is the way to go.

3.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 4, 2008)

Woah Woah Woah! Did I just see an HD sample running on the PS3? Wait is the extension .mkv or something else? How in the hell was it able to play .mkv extension? or is it standard .avi format?


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Mar 4, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> Woah Woah Woah! Did I just see an HD sample running on the PS3? Wait is the extension .mkv or something else? How in the hell was it able to play .mkv extension? or is it standard .avi format?


The pic's not showing the Extension .

Anyways most HD 'download' movies are either in VC1(which can be storied in AVI / WMV containers) or H.264(which can be stores in Ogg / Matroska / MPEG-4 containers).


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 4, 2008)

^Yeah I know but I wondered if it could run .mkv and the other compression based extensions which are gaining more popularity over .avi compressions.If it did then it would be a treat to buy it.I have a lot of HD content on my DVD's with the .mkv extension & hence wanted to know if it could play it.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Mar 4, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> ^Yeah I know but I wondered if it could run .mkv and the other compression based extensions which are gaining more popularity over .avi compressions.If it did then it would be a treat to buy it.I have a lot of HD content on my DVD's with the .mkv extension & hence wanted to know if it could play it.


MKV is just a _Container_ format . The actual content stored in it can be anything .

Here: A Tutorial i wrote on Demuxing an MKV and then Muxing the extracted content into an MP4 file so that it can be Played on Xbox 360 / PS3 .

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=76199


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 4, 2008)

Zeeshan Quireshi said:


> There's no need to buy an AV Receiver coz it seems ur 5.1 Speakers are powered ones(that means amplifier is integrated into them) .
> 
> Now all you have to do is get the Creative DDTS-100 Decoder n it will connect directly to your speakers(3 x 1.4" TRC Connector) or to your amplifier( 6 x RCA Connectors) .
> My Receiver has an optical Input though so i just directly connect the optical cable to the Receiver .
> ...



thnks again...how much will that creative decoder will cost... and can u point out whts the diff between decoder and seperate AV reciever???
thnks again ... 



ctrl_alt_del said:


> Nice review there but you seemed to have skipped on a couple of things.
> 
> 1. SACD does have some meaning. You can find more about it here.
> 
> ...



thnks for pointing out..
1.)sorry but i dont think many knows about it .. or say nobody use it .. or say not popular in india... correct me if am wrong.. but i havent seems them..

2.) yes 2nd point is true... and sorry for th pic.. i cant find a  good one .. i just want to show a better pic to posted it...

3.) true.. i was about to add it.. thnks anyway..

4.) cheap and better bluray player....


----------



## The Seventh Taylor (Mar 5, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> SACD : not many will be knowing this .. anyway 40 gb doesn't support...
> 
> 4.)SACD : what is it ??? so doesn't matter to most


 
For those to whom it does there's PS3SACD.com.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 5, 2008)

thnks for that link ^^^^


----------



## wayne_sa2003 (Mar 13, 2008)

i want to buy ps3,i dont know how i get 5.1 surround soundfrom it?
i searched everywhere but all i have come to know that i can get through optical or hdmi out,

i already own home theatre and that supports analouge(left,rght,cntre,sub,sl,sr)
can anyone tell me what should i do?
i can spend maximum 5 to 10000
pls help
i would be thankful
wayne_sa2003@yahoo.com


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 13, 2008)

get a a/v reciever.. will serve more purpose and will fit into ur bill alsoooo


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Mar 14, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> get a a/v reciever.. will serve more purpose and will fit into ur bill alsoooo


naveen bhai good quality receivers(yamaha,denon) cost atleast 25k .

@wayne , Just get a Creative Decoder(~7k) , connect PS3 or Xbox optical cable to it n then connect audio-out(RCA cables) of it to your existing theatre setup .


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 14, 2008)

i asked in sony world and they said a/v reciever start at price of 7.5 k 

anyway i agree with wht u say ...


----------



## techtronic (Mar 14, 2008)

I own a *Dell E248WFP 24" LCD Monitor* which has a *DVI-D* and VGA Connector.
*Can I connect the PS2 to my LCD Monitor and get the same effects ?*
I know for sure that True HD is not possible as HDMI Connector as well as HDMI is required for that.But I have an archive of HD Rips @ 720p and 1080p.

I was actually looking to upgrade my PC to a Quad Proc, ASUS Board, 
3 GB DDR 2 RAM and with a good graphic card.
*My current PC config is P IV 3.2 Ghz HT, 1 GB DDR 400 RAM and XFX 6200 nVIDIA Graphic Card.*

I completely agree with you with respect to playback of 1080p Videos.
*I am not able to play any 1080p movies I have downloaded till now which have a resolution of 1920*1040 or 1920*816.*
I am able to play videos encoded in 1920*800 resolution

*If PS 3 is able to play HD Videos without issues then I think I will go for PS 3 rather than 30 K PC Upgrade which will not play games in about a year pointing out certain reasons.*

*Finally, awesome review. Keep up the good work.*


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Mar 14, 2008)

techtronic said:


> I know for sure that True HD is not possible as HDMI Connector as well as HDMI is required for that.



Nah , you can get Full HD content over Component Cables too or Dual DVI if monitor has that  .


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 16, 2008)

techtronic said:


> I own a *Dell E248WFP 24" LCD Monitor* which has a *DVI-D* and VGA Connector.
> *Can I connect the PS2 to my LCD Monitor and get the same effects ?*
> I know for sure that True HD is not possible as HDMI Connector as well as HDMI is required for that.But I have an archive of HD Rips @ 720p and 1080p.
> 
> ...



thnks dude...

ps3 just deals those high definition as some small video file..

better buy ps3 instead of investing in pc...




Zeeshan Quireshi said:


> Nah , you can get Full HD content over Component Cables too or Dual DVI if monitor has that  .




+1


----------



## techtronic (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks for the opinion dude, but there seems to be a small problem now in me buying PS3. I have been given the task of evaluating both Microsoft 
SCCM 2K7 and SCOM 2K7 within the next 3 months. I don't think my current computer has got the capacity to support 5 VMs in VMWare Workstation.
So I have to go for a PC sadly even though I want a Gaming Console
Also what makes me bewildered is the cost of games for PS3.
I was literally amazed that games costed somewhere between Rs.1500-2000 
This is also making me think twice before going for the PS3


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 17, 2008)

its ok then... upgrade ur pc .. finish the job and get ps3 later...

but do rememebr .. now HDDVD out of topic.. there if offlately a sheer price increase in bluray playters....and we are not sure whether there may be price increase in future...
ps3 now retails @ 25k....
keep that in mind...

here is a interesting article on why ps3 still isnt hacked....

*hack5.blogspot.com/2008/03/exclsuive-why-ps3-still-isnt-hacked.html


----------



## linux_ubuntu (Mar 17, 2008)

i have extra Creative inspire 5.1 channel speakers, is there any way to attach  it to my PS3 and decoder available


----------



## techtronic (Mar 17, 2008)

*@ naveen reloaded - Good article*


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 19, 2008)

@linux
Yes you can connect...
Either you can buy a decoder or get a covertor ....
Refer prev postS...

@tectronic

Thanks...


----------



## jasku (Apr 11, 2008)

hey dude, great review..I was also planning on buying a gaming console, but confused btw the xbox360 and ps3, have posted a thread-*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=85061

But I would be interested in the 80GB version, and also how much did your HDMI cable cost?...the current TV i have supports only 1080i, is urs full HD?

My only consideration of the xbox is the mods out there, and the games are more reasonably priced.

Hows the heating and stuff, any issues thus far?...overheating? how long have u continously played on ur console?

Pls let us know. Thanks!


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 12, 2008)

jasku said:


> hey dude, great review..I was also planning on buying a gaming console, but confused btw the xbox360 and ps3, have posted a thread-*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=85061




thnks,
posted my reply...there
PS3 is the best ....



> But I would be interested in the 80GB version, and also how much did your HDMI cable cost?...the current TV i have supports only 1080i, is urs full HD?



wait and get the metal gear solid 4 version of 80 GB...

HDMI costs nealry 500-600k with discount in sony world.. or else its nearly 1200 Rs( now it may have reduced .. check ur local dealer or sony world and get from genuine dealers like sony world or something like that...)
no my Tv is not FULL HD !



> My only consideration of the xbox is the mods out there, and the games are more reasonably priced.



dont worry... things are really getting active in world of ps3 scene... stay glued mod may hit ps3 very soon...



> Hows the heating and stuff, any issues thus far?...overheating? how long have u continously played on ur console?



Nothing !!!!
No problem at all... not even a glich...... i have been playing foir nearly 5 hours and contuinued by another 4-5 hrs of movie... so nothing is there to worry.. go ahead and buy PS3... and dont forget to update the consiole to firmware 2.20

hope it helped u .. if u anym ore  Q`s ..dont hesitate


----------



## jasku (Apr 12, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> thnks,
> posted my reply...there
> PS3 is the best ....
> 
> ...



thanks dude...how do u update the firmware?..dload it using wifi and then flash or something?


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 12, 2008)

*www.us.playstation.com/PS3/about/systemupdate


all details are given here....

easy....

i have done so far two updates.. from 1.01 to now 2.20

nextwill be 2.30


----------



## shashank_re (Apr 12, 2008)

Hey naveen,did you install Linux on your PS3?


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 12, 2008)

no ... i need a usb keyboard and mouse... so.. will try it when i get one ..

planing to get metal gear solid 4 game as soon as i t hits the stores... and also dual shock controller...


----------



## jasku (Apr 14, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> no ... i need a usb keyboard and mouse... so.. will try it when i get one ..
> 
> planing to get metal gear solid 4 game as soon as i t hits the stores... and also dual shock controller...



dont u alrady get the controller wit the game?,,,or is that the six axis ?..wats the diff?


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 15, 2008)

It has vibration feature and minor design changes...


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 15, 2008)

Great review.


----------



## g_suresh_mps (Apr 18, 2008)

Naven_reloaded .... U Have done a Very good Job ...

Really i Appreciate ur Efforts ...


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanks cool g5 and suresh


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Oct 9, 2008)

how many wired controller can be connect to ps3 40 gb model


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 9, 2008)

2 buddy...


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Oct 9, 2008)

thanks is there any mod to run ps2 games on 40GB version.PS2 controller works on PS3 not officially but by a converter


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Oct 17, 2008)

multi tape works with ps3 and memory card support


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 17, 2008)

NIGHTMARE said:


> thanks is there any mod to run ps2 games on 40GB version.


No.As of now only the 80GB version is backward compatible with both PS2 & PS1 games.


----------



## max_demon (Oct 17, 2008)

can anyone tell the price of Ps2 to PS3 Controller Converter ?


----------



## Renny (Oct 17, 2008)

And 80GB version is software emulation not hardware emulation, so does the 60GB version do a better job?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 17, 2008)

The 60GB version has been officially discontinued.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 17, 2008)

Guys, i think we shud shift this wonderful thread to the REVIEWS SECTION, wat u all say ??? plz post ur replies so tat i can PM a request to a mod..  or any of u guys also can PM a request for the same.. 
--------------

Nice review Naveen, really appeciate it.. 
---------------


Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Oct 17, 2008)

NIGHTMARE said:


> multi tape works with ps3 and memory card support



hey any one


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 18, 2008)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> Guys, i think we shud shift this wonderful thread to the REVIEWS SECTION, wat u all say ??? plz post ur replies so tat i can PM a request to a mod..  or any of u guys also can PM a request for the same..
> --------------
> 
> Nice review Naveen, really appeciate it..
> ...




thnks buddy....



NIGHTMARE said:


> hey any one




i really have no idea wht these mean ... any one explain it to me ??

and regarding home brews and java apps please visit ps3hax.net


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 18, 2008)

Dear Mods if u are reading this post, please shift this thread in the reviews section,   else i report it (in a good way) to be shifted to the reviews section.. 

edit ... Reported..


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 18, 2008)

NIGHTMARE said:


> multi tape works with ps3 and memory card support


Why do you need Multi Tap for the PS3 in the first place? It supports upto 7 controllers.Also what about the memory card? I didn't quite follow your query.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 18, 2008)

Thanx to the mod/mods who shifted this thread from Gamerz to the Reviews section.. Yippie !!


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Oct 19, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> Why do you need Multi Tap for the PS3 in the first place? It supports upto 7 controllers.Also what about the memory card? I didn't quite follow your query.



if i want use wired PS2 controller on PS3 so how it use ?it supports upto 7 controller but there 2 USB port only two wired controller can be used or used wireless.I want save my games on memory card


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 19, 2008)

u want to save ur games to memory card ???


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 19, 2008)

NIGHTMARE said:


> if i want use wired PS2 controller on PS3 so how it use ?it supports upto 7 controller but there 2 USB port only two wired controller can be used or used wireless.I want save my games on memory card


If you want to connect the PS2 controller then you'll probably need a third party PS2 to USB converter & then connect it to the USB port of the PS3.Since Sony hasn't officially provided support for this converter.So chances are it may or may not work.It was originally meant to be used on the PC.Anyway the converter should be available on Play Asia for around Rs.350 or so.In local market they can go as low as Rs.150.Also if you plan to play PS3 games with it then the motion sensing option will be knocked off & some adapters don't support the rumble feature too.

About the memory card, You mean you want to save PS2 games played on the PS3 to the memory card or PS3 games?

If you meant the PS2 games then you'll again need a PS3 memory card adapter (officially supported by Sony) with which you can transfer your previously saved PS2 games on it to your PS3.

It's only a transfer mechanism & it won't be able to save anything on that memory card.As PS3 allows a facility to create a Virtual Memory slot with which you can save your PS2 games on it & the best part is you can create as many as you want.

PS3 games can only be saved on it's hard drive & not on any other medium.You can transfer the save to a flash drive though to distribute it.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 19, 2008)

dude instead of roaming and searching for this ps2 controller usb convertor ... get the new ps3 controller... with rumble... and actually ps3 controller new ones are really good and better than the prev version...


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Oct 19, 2008)

wat is cost of new PS3 controller (wired and wireless) i think PS3 controller work in PC directly no driver needs


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 19, 2008)

but if u r gona buy a ps3 now .. it comes along with it .. the new rumble controller... but if want a extra one .. i think it cost 2-3k... i am not sure... will search and tell ya 



guys there is a new Firmware Updates available for PS3 .. but do remmebr that this update blocks the prev possible BD-Java home brew hack...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 19, 2008)

NIGHTMARE said:


> wat is cost of new PS3 controller (wired and wireless) i think PS3 controller work in PC directly no driver needs


There is no wired controller for the PS3.The wireless one costs around 2.5k.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 19, 2008)

also,
wats the difference b/w a wired PS2 and a PS3 controller ?? is it more responsive ?? (forget abt the looks) i wanna knw the handling and stuff..


----------



## max_demon (Oct 19, 2008)

Sixaxis


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 19, 2008)

^^ ok, elaborate on that plz abit, as i DONT hv one, jus hv a PS2...


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 19, 2008)

sixaxis  is that imagine u playing a game in which u are piloting a plane...

so as u move the controller.... like tilt , or do whtever the plane does it ...

here is the link for more info *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PlayStation_3_accessories


see this video >>> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=RSagPoKwHFs&feature=related



and also blazing angel >>> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=NPWwh160m9k&feature=related


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 19, 2008)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> also,
> wats the difference b/w a wired PS2 and a PS3 controller ?? is it more responsive ?? (forget abt the looks) i wanna knw the handling and stuff..


A wired PS2 controller uses a rumble feature.Hence there is a motor which triggers the dual shock action.This makes the PS2 controller a bit heavy as opposed to the PS3 controller (only the SixAxis one & not the Dual Shock 3 one).Apart from that the PS3 controller has a motion sensing technology which they have labelled as the "SixAxis" control system.Meaning you can tilt it in all six directions & if the game supports the feature it will execute it on screen.The looks & finish are pretty much the same.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 20, 2008)

thanx allwyn and naveen, samajh aa gaya


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 20, 2008)

anytime bro...


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Oct 25, 2008)

hey is there any online shop in india where i can purchased PS3 controller and games


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 27, 2008)

itdepot.com .. but i am not sure... ebay is the only reliable one ... atleast... others i dont know ... 

may be u can ask in bazzar section here..


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Oct 27, 2008)

Sorry but a newb Question. Since am not a Gamer. I never thought of PS3.
Can it write blu-ray discs ??
I mean create Blu-Ray disc.

And what's the price for PS3 in INDIA.

The reason why i am looking at PS3 is because !! Its got a blu-ray disc player !! LOL !! Nothing else. I think PS3 is the best 1080p Source !! DVDs are outdated now.


----------



## hellgate (Oct 28, 2008)

^^^ nope ps3 has  blu-ray rom,so no disc creations.
price of PS3 is 22.5-23k.
if blu-ray is wat u want u can always get a blu-ray rom drive for 10-11k.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Oct 28, 2008)

oh thanks.
nice to know that the blu ray ROM prices
but it would be better if we can create our own blu-rays


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 28, 2008)

I got a PS3 5 days back but I can't find any games around.I have only FIFA 09 an mercenaries 2.Where can I get games for PS3 in Delhi?


----------



## m-jeri (Oct 28, 2008)

^^^

join gamingindians.com 

its a indian console gaming sites...the TP there is very robust...100%..


----------



## hellgate (Oct 28, 2008)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> oh thanks.
> nice to know that the blu ray ROM prices
> but it would be better if we can create our own blu-rays


 
if u want to create ur own blu-rays then get a blu-ray writer for somethin 22-23k.but getting the media is gonna be tough and costly.


----------



## m-jeri (Oct 28, 2008)

its NA in india... too costly on bought to order


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Oct 28, 2008)

yeah sucks... people should be bored of waiting for BDs then ?
any idea when BD will be main stream ?

US is going HD on FEB 17th, When are we going HD :S


----------



## hellgate (Oct 28, 2008)

sud take another 1yr or so 4 the prices to come down to saner levels.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 28, 2008)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> Sorry but a newb Question. Since am not a Gamer. I never thought of PS3.
> Can it write blu-ray discs ??
> I mean create Blu-Ray disc.
> 
> ...




u cant write bro ... but it seems there are ways to backup the stuff... ( some hack it seems) on to the HDD

and getting a separate bluray player is not that good idea... coz as i have mentioned in my review ( 1 post ) why ps3 is greater than other bluray players ... coz this is the only device which can scale to any bluray profile they through....

coz ps3 is the only player at oresent which can support bluray version 2.0 .. ( correct me if i am wrong )


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Oct 28, 2008)

Yes, i read that PS3 can be updated to support new Blu-ray profiles.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 28, 2008)

Who all here own a PS3?I bought the 40GB PS3 with an extra wireless DS3 controller.I can confidently say that PS3 'owns' Xbox 360.I own both so and I find PS3 to be light years ahead of 360 ****!There are more no. of games on 360 but I like PS3 more.Playstation store is great.I just downloaded some demos for PS3 games.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 28, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Playstation store is great.I just downloaded some demos for PS3 games.


And the best thing is that it's FREE.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 28, 2008)

Yea,for Xbox 'sh1t' 360 we need a Xbox Live account.


----------



## m-jeri (Oct 28, 2008)

*yawn*

noobie fan boi.... 

on a serious note... yea..the black beast is very good... so is 360.... i ought to know...coz i bought and sold both in a very short time....


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 28, 2008)

^^
 I own a Xbox 360 for more than 2 years now and PS3 beats the hell out of it.
You like 360,that's fine.I don't forbid you from using or promoting  it but I like PS3.You go your way, I go mine.Is that it?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Oct 28, 2008)

Price for games ??? Quote some good games.
And in general what's the average price of games ?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 28, 2008)

Average is around 2.5k atleast.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 28, 2008)

GTA IV,MGS4,FIFA 09, MIdnight Club Los Angeles and more will come over time.Yeah games for PS3 cost a bomb,2.5K and that should be considered upon by the game devs.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Oct 28, 2008)

holy $hit. Too costly.


----------



## anooj30199302 (Oct 29, 2008)

Wher r u getting for 22k-23k. everywhere its 25K ...?


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Oct 29, 2008)

i order my PS3 in nearest sony shop he quote 23500 after bargain


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 29, 2008)

Ok guys, i hv a PS2 (i knw this is a PS3 thread..) sorry for posting PS2 querries..(will delete it if anyone objects to this..) 

Ok, so again i hv a PS2 and i wanna knw from where can i get it modded in mumbai area.. I live in goregaon, so wanna knw a place in western line to get it modded from users (who hv actually modified their PS2s)...


----------



## hellgate (Oct 29, 2008)

is 19k for a PS3 40GB a gud deal?ofcourse its without bill so no warranty.....


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Oct 29, 2008)

ya its good deal but prefer bill with warranty option


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 29, 2008)

Good games i have played and going to buy one.. Here is my list..,

Gta 4, the best...

Burnout paradise, short game but good graphics..

Gtr5 , best graphics you would ever see... Both it pc and in any console! Period!

Dont get MGS4,  UNLESS you are following the whole metal gear theme! Coz for me the game sucked! Coz i didnt know the game's story.. And the game was very small... I finished it in 2 days!


To come...

Little big planet! 
Get it! Coz this is the halo for xbox, mario for old consoles, a trend setter...


MGs4 costs a whooping 3.4k..
It isnt worth.. 


Please guys if anyone want mGS4 i can give for less price... Pm me if anyone interested


----------



## anooj30199302 (Oct 29, 2008)

19k is really a gud deal without bill mate! Hellgate sony products are notorious to go bad only after the warranty period but dcision is urs. I would go for one if the dealer gives agaurantee he will replace one if somethin goes wrong, just a firm assurance. you know people buy high end electronics - a/v receivers w/o bill and that still works good, i mean the same with bill.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 30, 2008)

hellgate said:


> is 19k for a PS3 40GB a gud deal?ofcourse its without bill so no warranty.....


Better get one with warranty as they get the console replaced without question if any problem arises. The 40GB ones have started developing issues with discs not being read. Not a widely common problem as the RRoD but still if that happens then you're boned. One of my friends got his at initial launch for around 30 grand from KSA & now it's dead. The repairs would set him back by a whopping 10k. I'd stick with Indian warranty for now & Croma showrooms offer an additional one year warranty for Rs.750.


----------



## hellgate (Oct 30, 2008)

didnt know that.so i think i'll get 1 from Sony Center.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Oct 30, 2008)

waiting for my PS3


----------



## anooj30199302 (Oct 30, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> Better get one with warranty as they get the console replaced without question if any problem arises. The 40GB ones have started developing issues with discs not being read


 
Very true. My neighbour bought one for 24.5k 4 days back at reliance digital and its playing NTSC dvd's, files copied to USB well. When PAl dvd's are inserted the screen goes blank completely, both his TV and monitor. Any issues like not being able to read PAL dvd's Allwindlima ...? I'm thinkin o fone preferably 80gb but if lose patience then 40gb itself.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 1, 2008)

Guys i want to tell one thing to all... If you are going to get a PS3, please get it in india, or know the suitable region code matching india's and buy... Coz many games and movies - bluray are region code locked and currently there is no trick to unlock these codes...


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 1, 2008)

^^ Thanks for the information. My friends all in a deadly trap then.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 1, 2008)

00	Japan	                NTSC	 A

08	Russia / India	PAL	C

09	China			PAL	C

01	North America	NTSC	A

02	Australia / New Zealand	 PAL	B



more @  *www.edepot.com/playstation3.html


more info .. unknown stuffs in the above site.... pleae have alook


----------



## anooj30199302 (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks naveen, that was great info. Poor guy he isso frutsrated playing PAL dvd's that he is planning for a Opo dvd player. I will have to be careful when buying. Man this is bad.hmmm...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 2, 2008)

Games on the PS3 aren't region locked. Only the Blu-Ray movie are. Nearly 99% of the game are region free for now.

@anooj: Is your friend trying a DVD movie disc or a Blu-Ray movie disc? In both cases if it's purchased in India it should support PAL formats & not NTSC. I don't think there should be an issue running the games. Also all PS3 sold in India are supposed to be of PAL standards & not NTSC. We fall in the PAL region remember. So it's very ironical how your friend's Indian purchased PS3 reads only NTSC DVD's. Can you double check again? Also what movie is it?


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 2, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> Games on the PS3 aren't region locked. Only the Blu-Ray movie are. Nearly 99% of the game are region free for now.
> 
> @anooj: Is your friend trying a DVD movie disc or a Blu-Ray movie disc? In both cases if it's purchased in India it should support PAL formats & not NTSC. I don't think there should be an issue running the games. Also all PS3 sold in India are supposed to be of PAL standards & not NTSC. We fall in the PAL region remember. So it's very ironical how your friend's Indian purchased PS3 reads only NTSC DVD's. Can you double check again? Also what movie is it?







> PS3 games (on Blu-ray discs) are not region locked, but they are released and labelled with numerical regions codes (which seems to match DVD region codes). Any PS3 game from any region will play in any PS3. However, there is the special situation when you try to play back the game in Standard Definition. If the PS3 game only has Standard Definition and Enhanced Definition for either PAL (576i and 576p) or NTSC (480i and 480p), your PS3 must have the same Standard Definition and Enhanced Definition format support, or you won't be able to play it. This is not a problem if you play the game in High Definition (720p, 1080i, 1080p), but there exists the possibility to region lock (based on Blu-ray game region) games if the publisher decides to do so. All PS3 games have a serial number containing a four character prefix, followed by a five digit suffix. The following are the common prefix for PS3 games:



from :*www.edepot.com/playstation3.html


why give a little edge to publishers .. if they want them region locked in the future ??? .. its always better to get it from local vendor / dealer , since servicing , and other stuff can be carried out without much difficulty...

correct me if i am wrong


----------



## anooj30199302 (Nov 2, 2008)

Hi Naveen,

  Its a PAL, region 5. Says DVD 9, 1.85;1 ration. HE is able to play my DVD -Ratatouille(which in I won from AV MAx contest. This dvd cover says - NTSC 1,4 and 5, DVD 9, 2.39:1 ans play it OK. donno abt upscalind and all. So Naveen, is this A NTSc PS#. He bought from reliance Digital this Diwali. I checked with him and the model is CECHH08, so per your linked page it is Aug/Oct 2007 model. We both are laughing at this. It also play NTSc LOTR discs beautifully  - NTSC again. 
What do u think ? Shuld we bring to realiance's notice and get this checked. Will check other discs and get back.

Thanks buddy. 

On a side not I want to buy one soon else the money goes for some other PC h/w and want to avoid that. 80gb will not offer much except for the 130w power consumption.

Thanks man.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 2, 2008)

i am not sure .. but i think DVD 9 is worldwide....

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DVD_region_code


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Nov 25, 2008)

hey naveen if there 2 PS3 machine r at same with there controller so they can configure easily or u needed to do some thing becoz with 1 machine its easily connect.becoz i m going 2 purchased another machine


----------



## lionelxp (Nov 25, 2008)

Got my PS3 on the 15th of this month.

Yesterday was playing Resistance, midway blackscreen.

Had to reset it.

Then saw the freakin thing was not reading any disc's.

Had taken it from Croma, Belapur w an extra warranty.

But they said they dont take it and Ive gotta give it to the service center in Vashi

So Ihve dropped it off at vashi. Waiting for Sony to get back.

Been reading online that many of the blu ray lens are conking off.


----------



## hellgate (Nov 25, 2008)

^^^  now thats not gud news


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Dec 22, 2008)

NIGHTMARE said:


> hey naveen if there 2 PS3 machine r at same with there controller so they can configure easily or u needed to do some thing becoz with 1 machine its easily connect.becoz i m going 2 purchased another machine




i think each controller has a specific mac address or something that sort... so that it will regirster to one ps3 on turning it on...

the best thing would be to connect the controller to ps3 via cable ( usb )...

i am not sure ... coz i dont have two ps3...

why two ps3 bro ??? planning on super computing ???

*www.blogcdn.com/www.ps3fanboy.com/media/2007/10/225supercomplink.jpg 





lionelxp said:


> Got my PS3 on the 15th of this month.
> 
> Yesterday was playing Resistance, midway blackscreen.
> 
> ...



sad indeed....

isolated problem may be,


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Dec 23, 2008)

^^  Yup for my bro


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Dec 27, 2008)

cooollll.....

have psp ???


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Dec 28, 2008)

ya but broken


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Dec 31, 2008)

then get psp 3000 or latest one .... 

)


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jan 4, 2009)

wat is new in new PSP  is the firmware can be upgrade for using for another purpose actually i have no time for searching the information yaar ?Aur PS3 ke kaun kaun se game hai tere pass?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 14, 2009)

What all games do you PS3 guys own? I've got 11 of 'em. GTA IV,FIFA 09,Mercenaries 2,Burnout Paradise,Mirror's Edge,Gran Turismo 5 Prolouge,The Orange Box(Half Life 2,HL2E1,HL2E2,Portal and TF2). Best among them are GTA IV and Mirror's Edge and the worst is the Orange Box. Bought GT5,Mirror's Edge and Burnout yesterday only.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jan 16, 2009)

hve burnout paradise , gta 4 , little big planet , mgs4

all around 2.5-3.4 ( mgs4 ) price range....


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 16, 2009)

How come you guys didn't get Uncharted: Drake's Fortune & Heavenly Sword? 

Those are perhaps the best looking games right now for the PS3.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 17, 2009)

I could not find Drake's Fortune at Croma and the piece at Music World seemed used or something. Will get is as soon as I find it. As for Heavenly Sword,I ain't interested. 
I added Mortal Combat VS DC Universe to my list  today. Awesome game,love it and all the Justice   League and Mortal Combat fans will also like it. I'm a fan of the former. 
I want to upgrade my PS3 hard drive. Can I use any seagate or WD 2.5" Lappy HDD? What size does the PS3 support to the max? 160 GB?
I'm not gonna upgrade it any sooner,just wanted to enquire.
A noob question,do all PS3 models have the Cell Broadband Processor? Mine is CECHH08 40GB.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 3, 2009)

waiting for drakes fortune to go into gold edition.... Price : 999

right now playing little big planet..... AWESOME ...

AWESOME 

AWEOME

only down is its just 720p !!!!! man i cant put my 1080p tv into full use...


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 3, 2009)

I wanna play MGS4 Guns Of Patriot but my exams are nearing and parents won't gimme any money to buy any new games. Will have to wait till April Im so screwed!


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Feb 20, 2009)

planning to buy tekken when it comes out and also rumble joystick ....


lets see....

guys if anyone hasnt got LPB...

get it...

its worth....

and more over u will get user developed game level as the months pass by... so wht u get is a unlimited gameplay..


i tried to create a small level and it was a great expirience and made my bro play it...

it was fun...


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Aug 2, 2009)

Sorry for reviving such an old thread but I think its better to revive the old ones than to make new ones. Anyways what is the latest model and price of PS3 SKU available in India? I haven't bought PS3 yet but looking forward to it but b4 I take the plunge I want to know a few things.


Can a PS3 act as a Home Server? I mean File Server for access anywhere, Storage Controller for a External HDD attached to it via USB and also as a Streaming Server?
Can it also function as a "Download Rig" or a "Torrent Box"?
How big are its firmware updates?
Can normal BSNL Dataone broadband work on it?
What is the average power consumption of PS3?
What's the maximum size of Internal 2.5" HDD supported by it? Does it supports 7200RPM HDDs too?
Well these r some of the things that r in my mind presently and wud like answered if u all got the time.


----------



## max_demon (Aug 5, 2009)

Plasma_Snake said:


> Sorry for reviving such an old thread but I think its better to revive the old ones than to make new ones. Anyways what is the latest model and price of PS3 SKU available in India? I haven't bought PS3 yet but looking forward to it but b4 I take the plunge I want to know a few things.
> 
> 
> Can a PS3 act as a Home Server? I mean File Server for access anywhere, Storage Controller for a External HDD attached to it via USB and also as a Streaming Server?
> ...



1. it doesnt have by default but we can set up a linux server on it but with internal hard drive with Partition'ed space . It is Streaming Client (DLNA) By Default in XMB .
but can be streaming server  on linux with special softwares.

2. not in XMB , but yes in linux

3.firmware updates are 140 MB-150 MB

4.like Piece of cake wired or wireless

5. 300 gigawatts to few terraflops , (just kidding ) . it goes to 200W while playing games 170W while watching movies and 180W while ideling 2W when in standby .

6.it supports all laptop supporting hard disks i have tried maximum 500GB internal and 320 GB external (7200 RPM) and worked preety well .

+you can use PS3 as a processing server for media converting useing CodecSys 10 like softwares . this way u utilize the massive power of Cell Microprocessor .

______

btw i currently have : GTA4, X-men Origins Wolverine , Killzone 2 , Spiderman Wos , Smackdown Vs Raw 2008 , Motostorm , Resident Evil 5 . next in line is God Of War Collector's Edition . I really am die hard fan of God Of War franchise .


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Aug 13, 2009)

max_demon said:


> 1. it doesnt have by default but we can set up a linux server on it but with internal hard drive with Partition'ed space . It is Streaming Client (DLNA) By Default in XMB .
> but can be streaming server  on linux with special softwares.
> 
> 2. not in XMB , but yes in linux
> ...




i think i messed wwith the blue screw to remove HDD .. wht to do ?


can we xchange games , i have few ....

can i use ps3 to encode mkv to avi/mp4 ?

r u sure 7200 works fine .. did u see ne increases in performance ?


----------

